# lake tahoe blizzard of '08



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

so i woke up this mornin aroudn 6am to head out to work.. and i walk outside to this!...


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

man i need to move west..........


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

Sweet!!!! Boarding tahoe for the first time this weekend, can't wait.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ahh the good ol' Cali nukage. Love it when it dumps there. Have you guys seen the ridiculous amount of snow Washington has been getting? The snow they have been getting slammed with makes the Cali dump look like a shot glass of moisture. Great season in the west all the way around.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

Ahh such beautiful pictures! In a few weeks some of us are going to Mammoth then heading to Tahoe a couple weeks after that. Good times are waiting!!


----------

